# One person bottle filling?



## homesteadpastor (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm looking for a way to fill my wine jars by myself from a 5 falling bucket. I do 5 gallons at a time usually with my son holding the siphon, but he's going to be off at school this year. I can rig a clamp to hold the siphon in place, but towards the end you have to tilt the bucket to get the last quart or so.

Does anybody have any suggestions on how to fill bottles on your own? I think I'd be ok if I had a 30" wand so I don't have to bend over to fill the bottles, but I haven't tried this yet. Looking for suggestions on how to fill my bottles by myself.


----------



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

Get a second bucket with hole in the bottom and a valve on.Rack in to this bucket for bottling.I am there are a bunch of different things out there to make one person bottling easier.Bucket with a valve piece of hose and clamp should do the trick.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

When the level gets close to the bottom place a book under one side of the bucket. I bottle by myself all the time. I do usually use a bottling bucket. Filter the wine into the bottling bucket. Make any additions I want. Then bottle.

WWW


----------



## aoverturff (Feb 11, 2010)

when I did beer, i would run my rinsed bottles thru a cycle in the dish washer, including drying. I would fill the bottles on the open dishwasher door, with my bottler on the floor. Bottling 'wand' in my autosiphon, in the bucket above the dishwasher.
convenient because any spills stayed in the dishwasher.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

After the first couple of batches, I've been bottling by myself.

I just use an auto siphon, hose, and one of these: http://www.austinhomebrew.com/Wine/Siphones_2/Bottle-Filler-3-8-in.html#.VT0FNSFViko

After the first two or three bottles are filled, I tilt my carboy and place something underneath one side of it, then maneuver my siphon end to the "deep" side of the carboy.
That allows me to get every last bit.

I haven't figured out a way to do it without bending over yet. I imagine that would involve either setting everything up really, really high or getting something like this: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPy43CHV_lI[/ame]


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2003)

spring tip bottle filler with a hose hooked to it and that hooked to a auto siphon. And i bottle out of the glass carboy after I clarify. this is my way


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

yep, I've got a filler that stops the flow when you lift it up, not expensive and sure does the job. Ask at your local brew shop


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

copperhead46 said:


> yep, I've got a filler that stops the flow when you lift it up, not expensive and sure does the job. Ask at your local brew shop


That's what I used to do. Now I keg everything. :nanner:
Much quicker than bottle conditioning beer. With some recipes you can go grain to glass in ten days.


----------

